# glass slumping



## abodhita

Hola a todos

¿Alguien me sabría decir cómo se traduce "glass slumping" al español? No consigo encontrarlo en ninguna parte... 
(Es un procedimiento tecnológico especial para fabricar el vidrio.)

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## phantom2007

Sería como "vidrio moldeado por gravedad". pero estoy buscando un término más preciso.

Sin contexto, podría referirse a la técnica: "moldeo de vidrio por gravedad"


----------



## abodhita

Gracias! El contexto es el siguiente (traducido toscamente - el original es en checo; encontrar el equivalente castellano directamente parece imposible):

"The main technological procedure is the so called glass sinterization and glass slumping or fusing."


----------



## phantom2007

En ese contexto mi propuesta tiene sentido pero no estoy seguro si es válida para la jerga del sector.

No he podido encontrar un término para esa técnica. Me doy por vncido. Sorry.


----------



## abodhita

Tu/su propuesta es perfecta, muchísimas gracias, yo no tenía ni idea de cómo traducirlo! ...En realidad lo necesito para interpretación para un público que probablemente no esté tan familiarizado con la jerga del sector...


----------



## phantom2007

Asegúrate entonces de saber bien lo que es, por si hay preguntas. Esencialmente consiste en calentar una lámina de vidrio hasta que se vuelva plástica y deformable y mientras se apoya sobre un molde refractario para que "caiga" por gravedad y se amolde a la forma exterior del molde. A diferencia de la fusión, en la que el vidrio se calienta hasta su fusión para colarlo en el interior de un molde hueco.

La sinterización es un sistema conocido, supongo que lo conoces


----------



## abodhita

...eso es bueno saber...hay alguna página web o glosario de términos relacionados con la fabricación de vidrio y de objetos artísticos del mismo?


----------



## phantom2007

No comercial puedes mirar esta: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vidrio 

y/o la de Inglés: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass que creo más completa

Comerciales hay miles, cada fabricante y comerciante tiene la suya. Hay algunas enciclopedias, si con las páginas de wiki no tienes suficiente puedes buscar en Google. Suerte con el público


----------



## abodhita

Gracias


----------



## sarayya

glass slumping or fusing


----------



## abodhita

...that's what I found...


----------

